# Save 10% on Lloyd Premium Embroidered Floor Mats at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 10% OFF Lloyd custom fit premium embroidered floor mats for any car!*

Many logo styles and colors are available, along with custom binding (borders) and more. These are available for ANY make and model vehicle, not just the car you visit this forum for! The discount is in effect for all vehicles when purchased from PFYC.com. To take advantage of this offer, you must enter the following code in the "Promo code" entry box during checkout:

*LLOYD10*

Offer expires 3/31/2011. Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Lloyd Premium Embroidered Floor Mats*



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

